# Where do I go from here?



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I have been abscent for a while, mainly due to a recent spell of ill health
This has forced me to close my retail shop and take everything home, this is where I will now be working from.
For the last 10-11 days I have dipped my toe into the murky waters of eBay. This has been with reletive success but not the cheapest way of selling shirts, those fees soon mount up!
I have my own site up and running but this is slow even at the prices I sell at
What other options should I consider? One benefit of working from home is that I can focus without interuption !
Have any of you tried eBid.net? As I have heard different opinions.
Your thoughts please.

Phil


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Phil, hope all is ok.

I tried ebay but as you said very expensive way of selling and to be honest i gave it up because it was just taking too much time for little money. 

Lee


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ebay for shirts and stuff.......eh, some folks have luck most don't though. I sell a few things (not shirts/apparel) there but they're niche products and really just help keep me busy in between orders locally. 

I prefer to work face to face when possible.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Progeny said:


> Sorry to hear that Phil, hope all is ok.
> 
> I tried ebay but as you said very expensive way of selling and to be honest i gave it up because it was just taking too much time for little money.
> 
> Lee


Hi Lee,
I had a little look on your website and see that you concentrate your efforts on the promotional side of things. Does this pay? I have a mate who does this local to me who tells me that this market is becomming more 'Cut-throat'.
I feel a little like 'a rabbit in the headlights' at the moment as with my retail shop I was used to my customers comming to me now i've got to go out and find them Now just to find the best way to do this!
The benefit of working from home is that you do lose that huge 'Overhead' i'm hoping this will ease the pressure on me as I believe this is what caused my sudden illness.
I know I am asking quite some question here, how to go about getting more business that is, as it is pretty much asking you guys the secret to your success! It' just a little guidance I need really!

Phil


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. It is entirely feasible to work completely from home. I trade via the Internet and through local(ish) shows, so having separate business premises is totally pointless for me. Only downside to working from home can be the isolation, plus your loft space quickly gets filled up with stock.  You really find yourslves using every nook and cranny, but with a little thought, it works out ok.*

*Some traders 'appear' to do very well on EBay, but when you look closely, they often have thousands of listings. Every listing on EBay costs you money, whether the item actually sells or not. EBay is the only one that is always in a 'win win' situation. Only thing you can really do to minimise your costs, is to aim at niche markets.*

*Having your own site is of course an option, but you need to find a way of getting folks to come and have a look at your site. Depending on your products, that could be selective mailshots, giving out flyers, advertising freebies, or networking at business groups.*

*Illness isn't an end, it's just an opportunity to change the way you live and work. Good luck.  *


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Phil, yes it pays but there is a lot of competition out there. 

I used to quote cheap for a job or ask what prices the customer had already been quoted and undercut it, but found i was turning into the 'busy fool' and it also left me knowwhere to go in terms of further discounts or if there was a problem that cost me sort out. These type of customer usually always want more as well and tend to give you the run around for not much money.

Charge a decent amount and if they go elsewhere then they go. Charge what you are worth, sell your service and provide excellent quality goods.

Contact local pubs for sports team polos etc, contact local small businesses for uniforms, contact card shops to supply hen night t-shirts etc, get your name on yell.com. The smaller business will appriciate the personal service and the fact you can supply small amounts.

Working from home is great, no overheads etc but it does take over the house if you let it! The 0845 number i have as well connects to my mobile so i can receive calls wherever, i'm not tied to the house.

I an also trying to start my own clothing label, it's taking time but when i get there I hope it will give me a better income.

Lee


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks again Lee,
As I said above, I feel a little like a rabbit in the headlights at the moment, not knowing really which way I want to take this.
Should I concentrate on getting the website going?
Again as said above, trying eBay but the costs are mounting up!
Should I go around local clubs and businesses touting what I do?
I'm even considering trying local markets to get myself in front of the people without the costs and commitment of a retail shop.
First though I thought I would put my dilemma on here and I am glad I did as I appear to be getting some guidance
Keep it comming guys, i'm a man in need!

Phil


----------



## FJV11 (Oct 15, 2007)

If you can sell bulk orders on Ebay by offering the customer's artwork on the shirt you can make a few bucks but that too has it's problems. I did the single shirt deal for a month or so but it was hit and miss and you're right, those fees add up. I do some larger orders on ebay and always set the price at .99 or 1.00 and just charge a lot for the shipping, saves me some $ on the fees. I work out of home too and found that the key is to get up early and hit the street handing out cards and meeting people. It sucks but it's necessary. It sucks so much that I want a store front.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

FJV11 said:


> If you can sell bulk orders on Ebay by offering the customer's artwork on the shirt you can make a few bucks but that too has it's problems. I did the single shirt deal for a month or so but it was hit and miss and you're right, those fees add up. I do some larger orders on ebay and always set the price at .99 or 1.00 and just charge a lot for the shipping, saves me some $ on the fees. I work out of home too and found that the key is to get up early and hit the street handing out cards and meeting people. It sucks but it's necessary. It sucks so much that I want a store front.


Don't do it, it'll kill ya! Or at least give the store front thing a LOT of thought before commiting!
Overheads are many my friend!

Phil


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Phil you could try markets, they are a good way to make money on the day and it would also promote your website (put up a banner while you are there). Ebay fees, paypal and the competition mean it's just too much for the money you get back.

I got some work from pubs, one landlord ordered 30 polos at £8 each for his darts and pool teams. I sent a sample to a gym and they ordered quite a few hoodies/t-shirts for staff and the customers started to ask for the same stuff but personalised. Thay ran a competition and whoever lifted the weight specified got a 'bench press club' t-shirt. Try nurseries and play groups, anywhere that wears t-shirts/polos as uniform.

Contact local signmakers and offer your service to provide uniform to their customers and they get a percentage. They make a bit extra for doing nothing.

Promote your site, i do think your prices are too cheap, might put people off. There is a fine line between too cheap and too expensive. Do you have many sales yet?

Lee


----------



## FJV11 (Oct 15, 2007)

There are a lot of things to consider when opening a store. If you can find an affordable place with a market for your product, you provide that market with quality products at an affordable price, and you have a good marketing plan you'll get business. I started from home and am going to move the business up to the next notch with a store. Starting from home for the first year or two is a good way to learn some lessons and get some regulars, but unless I want to be living in a mess of printing materials 24/7 for the next however many years I need a place.


----------



## thesignshop (Jun 24, 2008)

Phil,
I unsuccessfully worked from home for a while, but living in the sticks proved useless. I then ran a fancy sign and garment printing busines in an expensive shopping area in the centre of Carlisle. The rent and rates were a real problem and if I'd continued I would have made myself ill. 12 months ago I cut back to a small market unit making considerable savings and at last am pleased to say that much more of my earnings belong to me and I aint working to keep the rich anymore. It was kind of slow for about 3 months but now am pleased to say that things are going really well once people have realised that I'm there. It takes time.
I wish you well.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Progeny said:


> Phil you could try markets, they are a good way to make money on the day and it would also promote your website (put up a banner while you are there). Ebay fees, paypal and the competition mean it's just too much for the money you get back.
> 
> I got some work from pubs, one landlord ordered 30 polos at £8 each for his darts and pool teams. I sent a sample to a gym and they ordered quite a few hoodies/t-shirts for staff and the customers started to ask for the same stuff but personalised. Thay ran a competition and whoever lifted the weight specified got a 'bench press club' t-shirt. Try nurseries and play groups, anywhere that wears t-shirts/polos as uniform.
> 
> ...


Lee,
In answer to your question, nowhere enough sales yet that I can make a living purely from the website alone.
My prices were cut to the current levels when I closed the shop and lost the overhead. But I take your points on too cheap!

Phil


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

thesignshop said:


> Phil,
> I unsuccessfully worked from home for a while, but living in the sticks proved useless. I then ran a fancy sign and garment printing busines in an expensive shopping area in the centre of Carlisle. The rent and rates were a real problem and if I'd continued I would have made myself ill. 12 months ago I cut back to a small market unit making considerable savings and at last am pleased to say that much more of my earnings belong to me and I aint working to keep the rich anymore. It was kind of slow for about 3 months but now am pleased to say that things are going really well once people have realised that I'm there. It takes time.
> I wish you well.


Alan,
I'm glad you have found what is working for you.
If you don't want to clutter up your home with your business you have shown there are other options other than an expensive retail unit
I'm trying my best to segregate work from home life but it is difficult as there is only one door between them!
I'm struggling to work out which is going to be the best and most profitable market for me to attack........ this is still my number one question.

Phil


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi Phil. Working from home has many practical benefits for a new business venture. The biggest one of these, is of course cost saving. You also probably save a couple of hours a day on commuting and getting ready for work. That time can be used far more constructively, working on new designs and finding new markets for your products.*

*Having taken a quick peek at your site, I do fully agree with Lee that your prices are far too low. Much of the custom made tee shirt market is all about perceived value. You wouldn't buy a hand made suit, for less than a mass produced one and your prices also need to reflect the fact that your products are custom made items. Promote on quality, rather than price.*


*How you market your products, does come down to what you feel comfortable doing. Some non chain clothing shops will stock items made by local suppliers. This may possibly be on a sale or return basis at first, but at least it gets your foot in the door and your designs on the street. You may find you need to diversify your product range and the shops may give suggestions on what they think would sell well.*


*Nationwide, there are many business groups that have free marketing advice and can give you some useful contacts in your own area. *


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks Dreamglass,
I put my prices down as a bit of a panic measure really!
After coming out of hospital and accepting the fact that the future was working from home the prices came down from £9.99 to £4.99 I understand completely what you are saying.
I made a decision early that I didn't want to supply poor quality product and indeed only decorate good weight Gildan shirts, these prices don't reflect this!
I am a big fan of 'simple to the point designs' as you can see from my website. What price do you think I should be selling these designs at?
Should I press on with promoting this website and maybe topping up with eBay sales or do you think I should try a completely new direction?


Phil


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi Phil. People automatically equate low prices with 'cheap tat & rubbish'. Like many other folks, I too use Gildan shirts. these are a good quality item that demands you charging a higher price for them.*

*Price is dictated by where you sell. I certainly wouldn't sell them anywhere without adding at least sixty percent to what you have been selling them at. You can certainly easily double your sales price, without losing business. People buy the shirts because they like the slogan, or the image that's put on it. With garments, the simple business model is that they buy because they like it. As long as the price isn't outrageous, price shouldn't be a significant factor. I know someone that has just spent £50 on a plain white baseball cap, because it has a tiny brand name label on the inside.*

*You have to decide WHO you want to sell to. Whether that is direct to customer via EBay (expensive), through a once a week market presence (good option)*, *through local shops (less profit but easy selling), or doing large orders through distributors. Alternatively you could take the promotional clothing route and sell through trade shows and local contacts (lucrative).*


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah you need to put up to £9.99, maybe with free postage if you wnat to attract customers. When i saw £4.99 i thought ' he must be using cheap crap t-shirts and making next to nothing selling for that'.

I had a friend who would spend £50 on a t-shirt no problem and only wear it a few times! He would never go and get a regular£10-£20 t-shirt. There are people like that out there. 

Put some t-shirts in a clearance bin for £4.99 or buy 2 and get the third for £4.99, but don't sell them all for that.


----------



## thesignshop (Jun 24, 2008)

Phil,
Sell for as high a price as you an get. It's dead easy to drop your price but a bugger to increase.
Most people are put off by low prices. It's suprizing what the punters will part with.
I charge £8 per print from my shop and get the customers to provide their own t-shirts. It saves on stock purchase, space for storage or any possible blemishes as part of the garment, they can also choose the quality of the garment themselves. I don't know of anyone else operating in this way all I can say is that it has worked for me for years.
Good luck


----------



## gerbilgoods (Jun 27, 2008)

funkymunky said:


> I am a big fan of 'simple to the point designs' as you can see from my website. What price do you think I should be selling these designs at?


Hi, I've seen fun simple designs in comic book shops and online for £15 and it didnt seem too bad a price considering how much most t-shirts cost and considering the originality of the design. My friend bought one in that style at that sort of price because they liked the design and thats what it comes down to really. I think that £10 is very reasonable. I've gotten t-shirts under £10 myself in the knowledge that I was getting a 'deal' (usually £5 - £10). I wouldnt except to see t-shirts for £5 or less unless they were in a bargain bin or a big sale.

I wish you all the very best with your business.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*The tee shirts I have had bought for me, from a UK designer, cost in the region of £17 to £25. These are items that are produced in volume. *

*I have seen tee shirts selling for £40 at certain events and people have been queuing to buy them.*


----------



## thesignshop (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Lee, I really like that simple web design. *Does what it says on the tin* sort o speak!!!!!!Very effective


----------



## thesignshop (Jun 24, 2008)

A good sales ploy which has worked for me in the past is to arrange for several people to be seen purchasing your t-shirts. I've done this at special events and the shirts fly out. I hear you say it smacks of Del Boy, but who cares, It works and everybody is happy!!!


----------

